# Have an S2 ending its service life soon



## bobdole369 (Dec 21, 2004)

What to do with the hardware?! I'm getting an HD Tivo so the ole Series 2 will be retired by the end of January. Short of giving it away - any cool things I can run on the box?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

bobdole369 said:


> What to do with the hardware?! I'm getting an HD Tivo so the ole Series 2 will be retired by the end of January. Short of giving it away - any cool things I can run on the box?


Too bad they can't be used as a dumb box to slave shows from the HD. I think that part sucks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not really that is practical, at least without service.


----------

